# Found Bird Barryton, MI 49305



## BPACH (Sep 2, 2019)

I have a white dove hanging around my cottage near Barryton, Michigan 49305, He has been there about a month. It has a green band on it with GLRC 2018 532. I cant find that code on any listing. He is in good condition and eating. I would like to find his owners or a rescue that would care for him.
Thanks, Brian


----------

